# What is the best gingerbread stockish rom?



## Brandonbarlow (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is what I am looking for. Any suggestions?

Best battery life (gingerbread stock rom) 
Ability to overclock
I like all toggles in the notification bar

I'll just install holo launcher to get it to look like Ics.

I have heard the names liberty, vortex, liquid and gummy thrown around. Please help.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

I think liberty nice rom I switch between it and wizs miui. Try go launcher has a nice ics theme.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Brandonbarlow said:


> Here is what I am looking for. Any suggestions?
> 
> Best battery life (gingerbread stock rom)
> Ability to overclock
> ...


Wizards Miui or VXL (vortex and liberty meshed together). You can continue to use holo on both. Miui has the most themes yoi can choose from. VXL has a few icsish looks with various colors. Ics roms gummy or liquid ics Miui v4 and others work fairly good and are fun to play with but take some tinkering with to get battery life decent and not everything works.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

